# glock20 with 6in barrel holster???



## BooneDavis (Feb 12, 2014)

At first I was looking for a drop or thigh style holster for my glock 20. But dont want to spend the money on a good one if it wont work with my 6in berrel. Now kinda thinking different route? Any help would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## TomC (Feb 13, 2014)

I bought a Safariland ALS 6378 as it seemed to be the most recommended hoster on quite few other forums for my Glock 20 w/ 6" barrel. Inexpensive and works well.

http://www.amazon.com/Safariland-Concealment-Paddle-Holster-Finish/dp/B001V2Z3H6


----------



## jcd465 (Feb 14, 2014)

I bought a blackhawk shoulder holster for mine and love it. I only carry it hunting so it works very well for me. I can not stand a belt holster for sitting long periods.


----------



## Dub (Feb 15, 2014)

jcd465 said:


> I bought a blackhawk shoulder holster for mine and love it. I only carry it hunting so it works very well for me. I can not stand a belt holster for sitting long periods.



Complete agreement.


----------



## Cornfed (Jul 14, 2014)

Another option would be a Kydex holster. I have a LEO buddy who makes them for friends and coworkers so I've never contacted a manufacturer about along one just for you but I know they do that. It would give you a option for a hip holster, but like other guys said that may not be very comfortable for a pistol that large, but you probably won't have it in the holster the whole time you are sitting down, I wouldn't.


----------



## TomC (Aug 3, 2014)

The Guides Choice is the ultimate shoulder holster, but will cost you dearly. I've come close to ordering after reading all the positive reviews but it's a lot of money.

http://www.diamonddcustomleather.com/Chest_Holsters.php


----------



## nickE10mm (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm about 2 weeks away from ordering a Survival Sheath Chest rig for my G20 / FF3. 

http://www.survivalsheath.com/holsters/index.htm

Awesome rig especially if you can't afford the Diamond or simply prefer kydex. 

Nick


----------



## Glock20SF (Sep 4, 2014)

I suggest a crossdraw holster for hunting use with the longer barrel if the six inch is too long for a straight drop holster.  My Blackhawk CQC SERPA concealment has excellent retention _but is only a straight drop_.  The holster has an open bottom so a longer six inch barrel doesn't cause an issue.  I use a Glock 22 (4.49 inch barrel) holster with my Glock 35 (5.35 inch barrel) without a problem, except a slight exposure of the front sight and slide.  I now see, after examining it, you can change the cant forward and back, making this a possible cross draw holster.  It is a screwdriver project so two holsters or patience is required.


----------

